

FT replaces iPad app with web app - hughw
http://www.w3.org/QA/2012/01/interview_financial_times_expe.html

======
hughw
"We've had super positive response from users overall. But the experience is
so close many people probably did not recognize the difference. We resolved
some glitches from the initial release and now things are running smoothly."

This is an antidote to other threads on HN today predicting the demise of the
web app. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3506025>

------
mohene1
HughW, How is the marketing,reach,popularity compared to the iPad app?

~~~
hughw
I can only speculate. They don't really offer comparative figures. but they do
say: "We now have over 1 million users of the Web app. A lot of customers have
switched over from the native app."

One million users is a lot! I doubt they have a million iPad app downloads.

Now you've made me do some research. I can't even find the English FT app in
the app store -- I guess they've retired it.

